# black tail compressiceps??



## spoxick (Apr 17, 2015)

so *** been keeping tangs for about 3 or 4 years first colony was some red rainbow kasanga which I loved and traded off to explore more into comps and calvus.

my fav being my gold head muzi so far but cannot wait till these guys grow up !!!

now has anyone ever seen these just picked them up from my fish guy who does a lot of wholesaling to shops and imports a lot and somehow I managed to be there when his shipment arrived !!! pure luck as I live 5 hours away from him. 
now im not one for hybrids but I had to pick them all up and keep them for myself.
did some searching and really come up with blanks one guy on youtube had a video a few years ago but they were calvus If I recall

so hybrid ? or did I find some rare anomaly ?

[/[URL=http://s228.photobucket.com/...s/ee228/spoxick/IMG_20150416_230819.jpg[/IMG]url]
[/[URL=http://s228.photobucket.com/...s/ee228/spoxick/IMG_20150416_230932.jpg[/IMG]url]


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

A lot of cichlids will have a few fry that develop a black spot like this, but quite often it can be something congenital and not genetic. The exception would be the half black angelfish. That was developed by artificial selection. If there is a fixed strain of black spotted Altolamprologus, it would be from line breeding more likely than from hybridization. The OB pattern and albinism are examples of traits that can be transferred from one species to a hybrid of another species.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

My last batch of F1 Muzi gold head fry produced one like that. However, it was just on the fin part of the tail and as he grew to juvenile size, was really cool as the gold in his tail fin would come through almost like a blaze. I have bred WC comps (Muzi and Orange Fin) and calvus (BCWP) and they have produced thousands of fry and I have only seen that once... The above mentioned Gold Head.

I'll try to dig up a few pics of him this weekend. He as a favorite and I picked him out for my grow out tank early on.

It seems to me, that comps throw a few more deformations than calvus (I.e. jaw deformities and body shape deformities).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had juvenile calvus (purchased) with a variety of unexpected markings and coloration, but the colors and patterns changed and normalized as they matured. One I swore was a white calvus. I think one-two did have the black tail.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have had a congoensis fry with the back third black and he retained that color fairly well as he grew. I also had Julidochromis transcriptus pairs who would produce one or two solid black fry in a spawn. At about an inch they disappeared. I segregated seven of them later and raised them up to an inch at which time they lost all the extra black almost overnight.


----------



## spoxick (Apr 17, 2015)

cool thanks for the info 
think there would be a desire for a strain like this ? I have 6 of them all the same size only downfall is they are all same batch so the gene pool would only get shallower


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

You can try it, but chances are good that the black is congenital, not genetic and won't be passed on to the offspring. The black could have been caused by some environmental influence on the embryo while in the egg. As for inbreeding, due to the frequency with which small fish populations are isolated by drought and natural barriers, fish have become much more able to deal with inbreeding than dogs or people would be. You should be able to line breed them several generations before any problems would require an out cross to an unrelated line.


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

When you bought these, what were they sold to you as?


----------



## spoxick (Apr 17, 2015)

sorry for the late reply

they were sold as f1 black tail tail comps


----------

